# MSI Afterburner best recording settings?



## Jborg (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been toying around with in-game recording on alot of my games. (1 Reason is to simply test how well I can record 1080P games on High-Ultra quality)

I am just curious if there is any reason to set a frame limiter to anything besides 60?

I know when I render videos in Sony Vegas it renders them at 30FPS. So does this basically mean as long as my FPS is 30-60 while recording I wouldn't be able to tell the difference when its rendered?

Also too, I recently did get a SSD which my OS/games are installed on, and I have a secondary HDD for storage space. My games are being played from the SSD, and the recordings are being saved on my HDD.

I did notice in MSI Afterburner in settings the Multithread Optimization was set to 1, I changed this to 8 and I feel that it helped somewhat. But I am not sure.

Another thing I was noticing: While in the process of recording in game- It seems that I get Micro-Stuttering while recording, but when I view the recording, it seems to play just fine.

Has anybody else noticed this stuttering(Not really sure what it is) while recording? And if so is there anything I can do about it?

I am recording to a MJPG format, at 95% Quality in Afterburner. (Currently at work, and can post some screen shots later or my exact settings)

I seem to notice this while recording in BF4 mainly... Its nothing terribly game breaking, I just noticed it and wanted to get some opinions on this subject of recording higher quality games.



I am thinking in my head: Why did I not swap to intel this round of upgrades.... I feel I would have gotten better performance in this area.... Recording games. But it is what it is.

Any input is appreciated.

I am going to be making a number of test renders in the up-coming days in a number of different games.


Thanks!


----------



## Danteska (Dec 9, 2014)

Recording settings aside, sony vegas fps target render can be customized:





And as youtube supports 60 fps these days, you should render your vids at 60 fps. Also, even if you decide to render your vid at 30 fps in the end, recording them at 60 fps is better for cases when you want to do slow motion moments, 60 fps has more frames than 30 fps, so it's more fluid between transitions.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I only had the settings changed in the Render options, explains a few things. Derp

Might be a general question, but what kind of performance could I expect from a Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Boxed Processor 6MB level 3 cache, integrated Intel HD Graphics 4600

compared to my FX 8350 in terms of game recording and such? - I know I would need to swap motherboards, just considering things. I really don't know much about intel as I have gone with AMD's stuff since I was younger.

Local micro center has them for 180$

-Here is my current afterburner settings:


----------



## arbiter (Dec 9, 2014)

Um instead of using MSI one, you could just use shadowplay in the nvidia software to do the recording.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 10, 2014)

Ill have to give that a shot.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow yeah, shadowplay seems to work great. Thank you.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 10, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Wow yeah, shadowplay seems to work great. Thank you.


Yea shadowplay does work nice, MSI one i think uses cpu to encode video where as shadow play uses the hardware encoder on the video card so fps impact is almost 0.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah this seems to work alot better for what im trying to do, I did several 10-15 minute recordings and they were all under 2GB in size.

Also I found out in Archeage the FPS counter is horribly wrong....

But thanks for the suggestions... I certainly like the idea of running this through the video card itself.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been using Afterburner for quite some time now, and am really happy with it.
I never noticed it lowering framerate by even one, it's lightweight with tons of options.

As for recording settings, I use Lagarith codec and 2 compression threads. Works pretty well. The speed (and capacity, obviously) of the drive you capture to is a limiting factor though, at least with Lagarith, so I have that set to 720p.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 11, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> As for recording settings, I use Lagarith codec and 2 compression threads. Works pretty well. The speed (and capacity, obviously) of the drive you capture to is a limiting factor though, at least with Lagarith, so I have that set to 720p.



Do you use 60fps output or 30fps ?


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 12, 2014)

arbiter said:


> Do you use 60fps output or 30fps ?


30. It's perfectly fine and I don't see one bit of a difference when played.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 12, 2014)

I have not had much experience with MSI's recorder but I have used ShadowPlay, OBS, DXtory, FRAPS among others. ShadowPlay is one of the best, especially now with 60FPS in YouTube and more games using greater CPU power. If you are recording uncompressed or a VERY light compressed codec then recording at 1080p 60FPS may be fine when using a CPU encoder, if you can deal with the file size. I play NBA2K15 and it likes to use 50-80% of my 2500K @ 4.5Ghz, if I had to use a CPU recorder it would not be possible unless I want 1min 10sec 4GB files. The great thing about ShadowPlay is that it can record 1080p60FPS using the GPU's onboard H264 encoder with a bitrate high enough that it looks great but not MASSIVE in size.


----------

